# Tally Tutorial



## deadly_dude (Jun 23, 2006)

hey guys ,
   i need a Tally 7.2 Tutorial ( interactive or a ebook etc...).....have searched comprehensively on the internet .....havent found one yet....so if anybody knows where i can find one......post a URL here ......or if anybody is having the tutorial already.....email me the tutorial....
take care!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 23, 2006)

Request for tutorials here...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7213


----------



## deadly_dude (Jun 25, 2006)

the thread below seems to be very inactive.....as nobody replies there quick enough  ...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7213 ....
 so therefore , again im requesting for a Tally Tutorial ebook or something of that sort here instead of that  thread!!


----------

